# Concrete pad not level



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Sounds like this is going to be very difficult to fix - without it being evident. If you can provide pictures it would help folks to comment.


----------



## rskaz (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are some pics.
I hope they are viewable as I had to meet the min pic requirements here.

I also read somewhere that if I pour another pad on top of this to level it out that I should have a minimum depth of 3". The other side would then end up around 8" in one corner. Is this advisable?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

And this is the guy you are going to trust to complete the stone and fireplace, is that correct?


----------



## rskaz (Sep 3, 2011)

A stonemason is going to be doing the work with the natural stone but this guy was supposed to prepare the pad. Is it even possible to lay flag on top of this mess and make up the 4 plus inches from the other side or should I add another level of concrete?
Clearly, I errored in my choice of contractors but he talked a good game and I didn't just pick the cheapest. 
Is this fixable or do I rent a jackhammer?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

My first inclination would be to have him remove his handy work in anticipation of him redoing it then after it is torn out and hauled away get someone else to do the next slab. Has he been paid?

A qualified stone guy could probably work with the rough slab if that's all there was wrong, but...

My concern would be freeze/thaw deterioration of anything that were to be added to the existing.


----------



## rskaz (Sep 3, 2011)

He's been paid 20% but he was to provide the stone for the walls. 
Any thoughts to using a self leveling compound on top of the pad even the low side up a bit or should I just forget adding anything to it at all?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

This is really shoddy work. Is the stonemason affiliated with the contractor who did the concrete or independant where you might get a true opinion from him?

I would be very concerned of the long term - structural or cosmetic problems that come up down the road even if it can be made to be look ok initially.

A foundation slab this size is not rocket science - he should have been able to do it right.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There is a thread on a subject very similar to this over at Contractor talk---about a week ago in the tile section---(link at the bottom of the page---)

The setter used Deck mud "Mud" What Is It? - Kitchen & Bath Remodeling - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum

Then waterproofed the top (and sides in your case) before installing the tile.

It's late--I'll try to find the thread tomorrow.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Is he going to correct the job and finish it?

THe surface needs to be brought to level, probably by pouring another layer of concrete with a minimum thickness of one inch which may mean a maximum thickness of four or five inches in other spots.

The dimnensions of the origianal slab should be cut to shape before pouring the next layer. You do not want to saw through the one inch top layer after it is in place since that can cause cracking.


----------



## rskaz (Sep 3, 2011)

He's going to be back on Tuesday. 
At least now I have some good info so I'll update after we speak.

thanks


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> My first inclination would be to have him remove his handy work in anticipation of him redoing it then after it is torn out and hauled away get someone else to do the next slab. Has he been paid?
> 
> A qualified stone guy could probably work with the rough slab if that's all there was wrong, but...
> 
> My concern would be freeze/thaw deterioration of anything that were to be added to the existing.


:thumbup: Probably one of the poorest looking concrete slabs I've ever seen! There's no excuse an all for workmanship that poor from someone who is getting paid to do it. I'd certainly have him tear it out in refund what you've paid him.


----------



## Phoneman1 (Sep 4, 2011)

That has to be the sorriest looking slab Ive ever seen, and Ive seen alot. Due to tile going on top, finish
really makes little difference, But it is so far off level. Im thinking they ran out of concrete, and didnt bother
dragging what they had over to at least keep the slab level. Hard to believe a actual concrete man did this, the tile
man probably will have to bring in the tile mud by truck.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

It is hard to level the surface and lay the flagstones at the same time using the mud. The individual flagstones will be tilting.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

OP - any update? Interested to see how this plays out. I would be very upset to pay for this low level of workmanship.


----------

